# Red flags in women?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Well since there is already a thread (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/red-flags-in-men-570729/) where girls of SAS are pointing what they don't like about guys, why not point out to the girls what you don't like about them.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

If the woman has too many male friends.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Fake eyebrows.. LoL!


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think we're better than this guys


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

Doesn't put out on the first date.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Expecting me to pay for everything.
Bad teeth
Liberal political views
Overweight
Noticeable facial hairs
Too skinny
Can't shut up for 5 minutes
Shallowness
Unrealistic expectations
Frumpy
Low sex drive
Has kids
Workaholic 
Bad hair
Materialistic
Non-compromising
Insecure 
Always checking up on me
No sense of humour
B****iness
Dresses like a cheap prostitute
Bad hygiene
Self-absorbed
Bad breath
Smokes
Flaky
Spoilt
Fat knees
Daddies Girl
High maintenance
Has had lots of ex bfs 
Bites her nails
Bad kisser
Lazy


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Has a previous history in stabbing ex-boyfriends.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Stardwarf said:


> Expecting me to pay for everything.


That one always sucks. I support legalized prostitution, but this game of lying about it really bothers me. Society would be much better if people were honest. I can understand that some people enjoy escorts. I'm not one of those people, so this ends up being a waste of my time and a waste of the other person's time.

A huge red flag is when someone is not capable of arguing. This could be someone who starts yelling, throwing things, using physical intimidation, or some type of manipulation. People are going to disagree on things, so it's important to stick with people who can negotiate.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*i disagree*



Rich19 said:


> I think we're better than this guys


Even if this thread was started in revenge or whatever, it an be helpful to men and women.

Men should know what to stay away from, and women can get some helpful critique.

Go thread!

Oh, if anyone ever threatens to kill herself if you dont love her or do something for her then RUN.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Never apologises.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

High maintenance?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

if they make me uncomfortable and something doesn't feel right.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

I tend to find a red flag in most women...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, honestly guys, some of the replies in here are pretty lame. I think we can do better.

Personally speaking -

*Big red flags:*

- Republican. 
- Goes on about anything to do with 'fate', 'destiny', 'God's will', etc.
- Doesn't hang up wet towels.
- Leaves dirty dishes in random places.
- Computer illiterate.
- Is a self-described 'outdoorsy' type.
- Social butterfly.
- Feels a few moments of silence = "boring".

Not-so-big red flags:

- Watches Dr. Phil.
- Hates horror movies.
- Doesn't know who "Frodo" is, or who "Severus Snape" is.
- Doesn't know what an "MMO" is.
- On any of her personal profiles are the phrases "YOLO"; "Live, Love, Laugh"; or any of that other mind-numbing fluff.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Stardwarf said:


> Expecting me to pay for everything.
> Bad teeth
> Liberal political views
> Overweight
> ...


Fat knees?


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

VIncymon said:


> If the woman has too many male friends.


This here. Every girl ive dated who has a lot of guy friends never took anything serious. They also have a high tendency to cheat.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

mzmz said:


> Even if this thread was started in revenge or whatever, it an be helpful to men and women.
> 
> Men should know what to stay away from, and women can get some helpful critique.
> 
> ...


I would like this thread on it's own but the fact that it's just been created in revenge for another annoyes me


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

If they take themselves too seriously and are quick to make suggestions on how I should do things. And if they tend to criticize a lot. Standoffish behavior.

Those are probably the biggest things. I can think of petty things all day long which I could be accommodating with anyway if I actually loved them.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Talks too much
Watches "keeping up with kardashians"
*Expects me to pay*
Too high maintenance
Suicidal
Materialistic
Narcissistic 
Egotistical
High standards

Basically...calichick.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow some of you guys really have it out on the superficial level.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

-Is short (Like under 5'6)
-Talkaholic
-Makeup fanatic
-Likes tv soaps etc
-Extreme left-wing
-Doesn't like Linkin Park :b
-Doesn't like horror movies
-Doesn't like Buffy the Vampire Slayer
-Is a stereotypical student
-Extrovert
-Likes chart/pop music
-Lots of ex BFs
-Overweight
-Shows excessive interest in how much money I earn
-Never drinks alcohol
-Smokes a lot
-Very slim/"boyish" frame
-Likes guys who wear chinos/skinny jeans uke
-Generally unintelligent..

There's probably more.. :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wtf? This isn't preferences; this is red flags. How is being short a red flag? "Sorry girl, but your genetics are a red flag. Gonna have to let you go."


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Are most of these preferences or are these traits; signs or tells of underlying issues, averting danger or things that might become potential issues later on?


easily gets resentful, acts or says things out of envy, spite, anger, revenge.
+ very gossipy

= too much stupid drama


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -Never drinks alcohol


This one is huge. What I've seen again and again is that people who never do drugs and never drink seem to be the most screwed up people I have ever met. Someone saying they don't drink is as big a red flag as saying they have AIDS. It's an automatic deal breaker.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought red flags were like major warning signs not just things that you kind of aren't attracted to? You know like kills animals, punches people for no reason, Steals from old women, that kind of thing?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Spungo said:


> This one is huge. What I've seen again and again is that people who never do drugs and never drink seem to be the most screwed up people I have ever met. Someone saying they don't drink is as big a red flag as saying they have AIDS. It's an automatic deal breaker.


Weird I've seen the complete opposite my brother never drinks, one of his friends never drinks, my best friend never drinks and I knew this other woman at uni who never drinks and they are some of the coolest, friendliest people I've ever met... You must be meeting some of the wrong people.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bat-****-crazy girls = worst

Angry or druggy girls are also pretty bad.


Some girls are bat-****-crazy. And you should stay away from those ones.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Wtf? This isn't preferences; this is red flags. How is being short a red flag? "Sorry girl, but your genetics are a red flag. Gonna have to let you go."


I know right? I can imagine the **** the other thread would be getting if every woman was listing every little detail :lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -Is short (Like under 5'6)
> -Talkaholic
> -Makeup fanatic
> -Likes tv soaps etc
> ...


That's a long and specific list lol...have you ever had a girlfriend (who has none of those "red flags")?


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

If most of her entertainment interests are vapid, sexist, or materialistic (jersey shore, honey boo-boo, lil wayne, etc).
If her relationship history is a slew of quintessential tough-guys, bad-boys, or wannabe gangsters.
If she's super religious.
If she's super conservative.


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -Is short (Like under 5'6)
> -Extreme left-wing
> -Doesn't like Linkin Park :b
> -Doesn't like Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> ...


I'm doomed!

Well, I do drink alcohol but rarely get drunk because I drink very little.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Wears water wings to the cinema, nah that would be pretty cool, i would probably propose if she did this.

If she put the toilette roll the wrong way round, i will not tolerate inefficiency .


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

-Uses a lot of curse words and rambles when she first talks to you. ( Being annoying and b*tchy is such a turn off it makes me want to barf. )

-Prudish and uptight

That's about it. As long as she is a genuine person, non judgmental, and laid back, then that's good enough for me.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I thought red flags were like major warning signs not just things that you kind of aren't attracted to? You know like kills animals, punches people for no reason, Steals from old women, that kind of thing?


Exactly! I think the majority of posters here are really missing the point.

Also, kind of ironic to be reading posts complaining about people being "screwed up" or "crazy" on a mental health forum, of all places.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Red flags are mean spirited. You know a woman that does back handed insults, or says things behind someone back. I had a crush on a girl who'd call someone ugly or insult them the second they turned their back and would laugh like she's a goddess. I stopped liking her that second. 

A woman who bashes men all the time. Chances are she'll do a lot of blaming and take little responsibility in the relationship. 

A woman who shows no remorse for lying. Again personal experience. Caught a girl in a lie and she swore up and down on her mommas grave the whole 9 yards. Then after I showed her the lie she acted all high and mighty as if I were the bad guy. 

Too many males friends. The second things go bad she goes into another man's arms. 

The usual stuff like criminal records, materialistic yada, yada, yada


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I thought red flags were like major warning signs not just things that you kind of aren't attracted to? You know like kills animals, punches people for no reason, Steals from old women, that kind of thing?


Eh, I figured "_kills animals_", "_assaults random people_", etc. were rather assumed as 'default' red flags all across the board, so I went with personal 'red flags' pointing towards long-term incompatibility :stu

This reminds me of dating site profiles where someone makes a point to say "_no liars_" or "_I don't like people who cheat_". Umm, OK... Well, gosh, what insightful, enlightening statements those are. Now, can you point out to me who _does_ like a liar and a cheater?~


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Exactly! I think the majority of posters here are really missing the point.
> 
> Also, kind of ironic to be reading posts complaining about people being "screwed up" or "crazy" on a mental health forum, of all places.


It's a specific kind of crazy. Like getting angry and completely freaking out for no good reason.

I can't handle being around angry and unstable people. It stresses me out too much.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

- lays eggs
- has cloven hooves
- undermines freemasonry


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Talks too much
> Watches "keeping up with kardashians"
> *Expects me to pay*
> Too high maintenance
> ...


Since when does calichick watching Keeping up with the Kardashians? Don't assume things about people that you don't know are true.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Eh, I figured "_kills animals_", "_assaults random people_", etc. were rather assumed as 'default' red flags all across the board, so I went with personal 'red flags' pointing towards long-term incompatibility :stu
> 
> This reminds me of dating site profiles where someone makes a point to say "_no liars_" or "_I don't like people who cheat_". Umm, OK... Well, gosh, what insightful, enlightening statements those are. Now, can you point out to me who _does_ like a liar and a cheater?~


Yeah I guess the examples I gave were a bit obvious, but a few people were still listing things that seemed so specific they surely had to be more preference than anything. I mean I guess they could genuinely be complete red flags for them but some are so specific and detailed and long.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Weird I've seen the complete opposite my brother never drinks, one of his friends never drinks, my best friend never drinks and I knew this other woman at uni who never drinks and they are some of the coolest, friendliest people I've ever met... You must be meeting some of the wrong people.


Every single one of them was extremely religious, and they were usually uneducated.

Ironically, the people who were big into drugs were some of the most interesting people I've met. One guy was an actuary, several were engineers, one really cute girl had a degree in mathematics and was going to be a teacher, another cute girl was working on a masters degree in physics so she could start research related to quantum computing, one guy was a journeyman boilermaker and welder who wanted to become a registered nurse, one guy owned a construction company, and I can name probably a dozen other interesting drug people.

I thought my experience was unique because all I ever see on TV is negative press about drugs and drug users. I did a little happy dance when scientists observed the same thing I observed:
Why intelligent people use more drugs

The same trend is seen with alcohol:
Why intelligenet people drink more


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

is a weeaboo.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Rich19 said:


> I would like this thread on it's own but the fact that it's just been created in revenge for another annoyes me


I was created by the same person, so I doubt there's anything "revengy" about it.

Red flags though, eh?
Hmm.. Cruel to others or holds discriminatory views.
Thinks cartoons and video games are for children


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> Since when does calichick watching Keeping up with the Kardashians? Don't assume things about people that you don't know are true.


It was a joke...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

fingertips said:


> - lays eggs
> - *has cloven hooves*
> - undermines freemasonry


That's me out of the equation then.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -Extreme left-wing


Huge one for me. It's not like I'd identify as "conservative", but super lefty women are ****ing *annoying*. Everything turns into a lecture about politics.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

If she is not Mom approved....

Oh Davey..


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Some of these are really picky. No wonder some of you complain about being lonely.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> If she is not Mom approved....












eat your veggies now davey


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I guess I would say my Red Flags are:

-Lack of affection
-To serious/bit stuck up ( I consider myself to be a bit serious, but I like to be silly every now and then)
-Has a record with crime
-To many male friends
-Anger issues


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Baby crazy.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

It's official: I'm the perfect woman. Oh, wait...



TheDarkGuardian said:


> Has a previous history in stabbing ex-boyfriends.


Never mind.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

alieneyed said:


> It's official: I'm the perfect woman. Oh, wait...
> 
> Never mind.


:lol


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

Is mean to others.
Curses non stop, (to the point where it pretty much loses meaning)
Is currently harming herself.
Is very religious (I don't have a problem with it, but it tends to lead to conflict)
Has been flirty when she was with someone else.


----------



## Ray007 (Jul 5, 2013)

If a girl has mostly dated bad boys / abusive men in the past, it is a huge red flag in the sense that it means she is somewhat turned on by thuggish behavior.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> OK, honestly guys, some of the replies in here are pretty lame. I think we can do better.
> 
> Personally speaking -
> 
> ...


Best list so far.


----------



## versavice (Jul 9, 2013)

Grand kids
STDs
She has and knows how to use a gun...I don't want any blood shed more than once a month.

....sorry I'm tired haha.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

i would say;

History of unstable on-off relationships
lack of friends - particularly if none of them have been going on for more than 2 years.
history of dishonesty/cheating.


basically, any signs of cluster b personality disorders i.e. histrionic/borderline/anti social:

idealizes you and loves you when you do or be what she wants/
devaluates you or puts you down when you don't do what she wants.
emotionally manipulative
delusional
makes mountains out of mole hills
causes drama, tension and problems/discord between you no matter how hard you try to do right by her and communicate effectively.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

i have literally none



as long as she isn't a murderer she's cool with me


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

She doesnt laugh like this






Isnt a Bad Driver






Doesnt act like this with other guys


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Exactly! I think the majority of posters here are really missing the point.
> 
> Also, kind of ironic to be reading posts complaining about people being "screwed up" or "crazy" on a mental health forum, of all places.


I think people seem to forget their mental issues when they talk about a topic non-related to it.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

If she puts out when I want it and is good looking I'll be happy 

But here's a list anyway.

Bad teeth 
Bad breath
Bad dental hygiene
Missing teeth
Likes to get excessively drunk and often
Likes to go out partying a lot
Often chatting with friends on facebook or talking on the phone with them
Highly extroverted, always out and about socializing and meeting new people
Eats too much
Lazy, doesn't like to cook or clean
Doesn't shave down below
Has a long nose
Has a horse face
Over 6 foot 4 inches
Big feet
Pigeoned-toed
Has buck teeth
Teeth show too much when she laughs
Has no sense of humor, takes herself too serious, easily offended, uptight
Has a lot of ex partners
Has a history of cheating
Bisexual
Has kids
Has kids with a few different guys
Doesn't believe in discipline with children
Drug addict/alcoholic
Criminal record (homicide, attempted murder, theft)
Wants to get pregnant just so the guy will stick around (hopefully)
Asks for money often
Spends too much money, buys too much stuff, gets herself into debt
Expects her guy to pay for everything
Tight with her money
High maintainence
Has poor personal hygiene
Doesn't wear makeup
Doesn't care about personal appearance
Wears too much makeup
Wears weird clothes
Lacks social etiquette, impolite, rude, poor table manners
Swears too much
Has a hot and explosive temper
Childish temper
Hypocritical
Arrogant
Overly critical and judgemental
Has high and unrelenting standards
Superficial and shallow
Too concerned with her looks, has a fit when she breaks a nail or notices a grey or a wrinkle
Takes cheap shots, makes snide comments whenever they can get them in and is smug about it
Says mean or cruel things when they're angry or to get back at something minor
Likes to argue till their blue in the face just to prove their point or show they're right
Prounces R's as W's
Spits when talks
Emotionally cold and unaffectionate
Too sensitive and prone to emotional breakdowns, cries too easily, cuts herself, threatens to kill herself
Emotionally unstable
Thinks she's ugly when she's pretty
Fickle in love, likes to change guys like her handbag, dumps her current bf for a better guy (more good looking, has more money, drives an expensive car), doesn't want anything deep and meaningful, sees another guy right after a breakup, breaks up with him and comes back, can't make up her mind, needs space, doesn't know what she wants
Flirts with other guys, gets too friendly with other guys, history of "misunderstandings".
Nags too much, bossy
Talks waaay too much
Doesn't like being experimental in bed, just likes to go through the motions
Tries to change her guy too much
Disapproves of her guy drinking, smoking forcing him to drink/smoke behind her back
Doesn't have a driver's licence, forcing you to drive her everywhere
Her parents stick their nose in her or our business too much
Boundary challenged, doormat, tool
Abusive, violent, manipulative
Needy
Insecure
Full of herself
Likes to ***** and whine and create drama and start arguments over any little thing
Super religious, talks about God or references the Bible in conversation
Dabbles with witchcraft and magic and Satanic stuff
Watches Big Brother
Makes a big deal about leaving the toilet seat up


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Wtf? This isn't preferences; this is red flags. How is being short a red flag? "Sorry girl, but your genetics are a red flag. Gonna have to let you go."





Persephone The Dread said:


> I thought red flags were like major warning signs not just things that you kind of aren't attracted to?


yeah, it is Petty that people, never mind boys or girls, are posting traits and preferences in women that they approve or disapprove of. 'red flags' are alarming warning signs that a person is bad news aka unhealthy to associate with or date.

alas, i see more or less the same in the topic of women discussing red flags in men.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

jimity said:


> If she puts out when I want it and is good looking I'll be happy
> 
> But here's a list anyway.
> 
> ...


christ, good luck!


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

jimity said:


> If she puts out when I want it and is good looking I'll be happy
> 
> But here's a list anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> *OK, honestly guys, some of the replies in here are pretty lame. I think we can do better.*
> 
> Personally speaking -
> 
> - On any of her personal profiles are the phrases "YOLO"; "Live, Love, Laugh"; or any of that other mind-numbing fluff.


Exactly.

Also, could not agree more on that last red flag.



laura024 said:


> Wtf? This isn't preferences; this is red flags. How is being short a red flag? "Sorry girl, but your genetics are a red flag. Gonna have to let you go."


:lol



lisbeth said:


> Exactly! I think the majority of posters here are really missing the point.
> 
> *Also, kind of ironic to be reading posts complaining about people being "screwed up" or "crazy" on a mental health forum, of all places*.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

jimity said:


> If she puts out when I want it and is good looking I'll be happy
> 
> But here's a list anyway.
> 
> ...


lol wat


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

usually if we share a lot in common.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> That's a long and specific list lol...have you ever had a girlfriend (who has none of those "red flags")?


Hey, I was nit-picking!
I kinda over-did the "red flags" thing and started being too idealistic! :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Huge one for me. It's not like I'd identify as "conservative", but super lefty women are ****ing *annoying*. Everything turns into a lecture about politics.


Yeah man, like a large number of people on this forum.. :roll


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Doesn't reply to my messages or takes forever to do so, it's like... piss off, either you don't care or you're playing games, either way I don't want anything to do with you.

Dishonesty. I happen to stalk people through the internet, if there's something contradictory to what you're telling me vs what you've said or done on your profile or timeline or somewhere else (Whether to try keeping that innocent girl image or just because you're a straight-up liar) I *WILL* know.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

jimity said:


> If she puts out when I want it and is good looking I'll be happy
> 
> But here's a list anyway.
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## whatisgodiswhat (Aug 12, 2013)

mik said:


> This here. Every girl ive dated who has a lot of guy friends never took anything serious. They also have a high tendency to cheat.


Maybe... but I'm one of those girls who has more male friends.
I have never cheated on anyone. Never and I've had plenty of opportunities.
I take my boyfriends VERY seriously. I want something meaningful and I don't like casual sex at all.

I have more guy friends because I came from a broken home where my only support was my older brother. My mom wasn't very nice to me and so I feel uncomfortablle around most females.

It's a flag sure, I agree but don't write a girl off because of it is all I'm saying.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> *-Is short (Like under 5'6)*
> *-Talkaholic*
> *-Makeup fanatic*
> *-Likes tv soaps etc*
> ...


We are not a good match! lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

jimity said:


> If she puts out when I want it and is good looking I'll be happy
> 
> But here's a list anyway.
> 
> ...


Blimey. :lol
Buck teeth are a red flag?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks at Lorena Bobbitt as an idol.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> We are not a good match! lol


:lol
And by "stereotypical student", I basically mean 'goes out drinking and clubbing all the time'..


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Hey, I was nit-picking!
> I kinda over-did the "red flags" thing and started being too idealistic! :lol


Well you never know, you might find a girl like that ^_^


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Stardwarf said:


> Noticeable facial hairs
> Fat knees





fingertips said:


> - lays eggs
> - has cloven hooves
> - undermines freemasonry


hahaha


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Well you never know, you might find a girl like that ^_^


Ha, in my dreams!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Enjoys gossip and drama
Judgmental
Always blaming others
Loud and obnoxious 
Picky eater


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

*Shes not part of this list:*

http://www.clicktop10.com/2013/05/top-10-most-beautiful-women-of-the-world-in-2013/


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

A single digit intelligence.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

-If she insists on me using facebook when i have told he many times i hate facebook i'd rather just watch the movie i mean come on why do i care what other people are doing and if it's so important they could just call me or something, and i don't care what your baby looks like cause guess what all babies look the same. 
-If she uses run-on sentences.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> -If she insists on me using facebook when i have told he many times i hate facebook i'd rather just watch the movie i mean come on why do i care what other people are doing and if it's so important they could just call me or something, and i don't care what your baby looks like cause guess what all babies look the same.
> *-If she uses run-on sentences.*


Like you kinda did in your first point?


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

Sin said:


> ok i got one
> 
> IS REALLY INTO CATS


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-chance-infection-parasite-feline-faeces.html

*Women who have cats are more likely to develop mental health problems...I agree*

No ****ing way...I should make a thread about this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy_Cat_Lady_Syndrome

Im so tempted to make a thread about this.But on SAS is this a logical thing to do?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Elad said:


> usually if we share a lot in common.


Back in my insecure, 'nice' guy days I would "coincidentally" have the same interests as her. Now it makes me sick when a girl who hates rap music suddenly wants me to make her a rap mix. Not genuine.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Back in my insecure, 'nice' guy days I would "coincidentally" have the same interests as her. Now it makes me sick when a girl who hates rap music suddenly wants me to make her a rap mix. Not genuine.


ok hardcore harry.

notsrs. I know what you mean.


----------



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)

jimity said:


> If she puts out when I want it and is good looking I'll be happy
> 
> But here's a list anyway.
> 
> ...


oh, the irony. :um


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

When she has been known to have sex with more than three men at the same time. I am talking about a woman I really knew once.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Coontra said:


> oh, the irony. :um


You have no idea how many of those traits belong to me. Guess I don't want someone reminding me of myself.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

finding it acceptable to sleep with hookers.

definitely a red flag. lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Bolded the _actual_ red flags :b



ItsEasierToRun said:


> -Is short (Like under 5'6)
> *-Talkaholic*
> *-Makeup fanatic*
> -Likes tv soaps etc
> ...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sin said:


> ok i got one
> 
> IS REALLY INTO CATS


I don't understand this whole cat obsession either.. It's starting to piss me off.. :|


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sin said:


> :stu same here bro f*** cats


It's not like I even dislike cats, I just don't get this whole internet craze for them.. It doesn't make you cool because you post dumbass cat memes online.. :roll


----------



## Socialx (Aug 14, 2013)

When she makes fun of nervous guys, workaholic, talkative.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Still don't understand why music taste is such a big deal, so long as she doesn't try and get you to listen to it all the time.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm for me big red flags would be...

Breaking promises for very random reasons
Not being able to deal with my mental and physical handicaps
Being evasive
Being dishonest
Not being clear about things
Randomly ignoring me without giving me a reason of any kind
Finding every silence akward
Being as unstable as i am (i'd prefer someone who's mentally stable and can keep me stable)
Giving of confusing signals
Never starting a conversation first (honestly it makes me feel like a bother)
Not compromising
Being irresponsable
Talking to no end (again back to the finding silences akward)
Being very loud 

And i think i'll stop right there, since these are just personal, and i don't think i'll find someone that i can like everything about, besides that would become pretty boring for me. And i don't want my list to be too long ;o


----------



## AtypicalConception (Feb 19, 2011)

If she always accuses 'you' of cheating or trying to steal 'her' friends.


----------



## AtypicalConception (Feb 19, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -Never drinks alcohol (anymore)*


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Can't make a good sandwich.


----------



## AtypicalConception (Feb 19, 2011)

whatisgodiswhat said:


> I have never cheated on anyone. Never and I've had plenty of opportunities.


That would be a red flag for me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AtypicalConception said:


> -Never drinks alcohol (anymore)*


What?


----------



## AtypicalConception (Feb 19, 2011)

AtypicalConception said:


> ItsEasierToRun said:
> 
> 
> > -Never drinks alcohol (anymore)*
> ...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> OK, honestly guys, some of the replies in here are pretty lame. I think we can do better.
> 
> Personally speaking -
> 
> ...


WTF is wrong with that? :con


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Genuinely surprised no one has mentioned Feminism yet :teeth ...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Judges a persons character based on their hobbies and interests.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Genuinely surprised no one has mentioned Feminism yet :teeth ...


:lol


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't understand this whole cat obsession either.. It's starting to piss me off.. :|


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis

I love how wiki has an article called "crazy cat lady syndrome"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy_Cat_Lady_Syndrome


> The most substantial body of evidence linking T. gondii to a neurological disorder involves the potential association between schizophrenia and infection with the parasite.[13][14] As of 2013, at least 38 studies have found a positive correlation between T. gondii antibody titers and schizophrenia.[10][15] While the vast majority of these studies tested people already diagnosed with schizophrenia for T. gondii antibodies, significant associations between T. gondii and schizophrenia have been found prior to the onset of schizophrenia disease symptoms.[13]
> 
> In 11 of 19 scientific studies, T. gondii antibody levels were found to be significantly higher in individuals affected by first-incidence schizophrenia than in unaffected persons. Individuals with schizophrenia are also more likely to report a clinical history of toxoplasmosis than those in the general population.[16] Recent work at the University of Leeds has found the parasite produces an enzyme with tyrosine hydroxylase and phenylalanine hydroxylase activity. This enzyme may contribute to the behavioral changes observed in toxoplasmosis by altering the production of dopamine, a neurotransmitter involved in mood, sociability, attention, motivation, and sleep patterns. Schizophrenia has long been linked to dopamine dysregulation.[17] Minocycline, an antibiotic capable of passing the blood-brain barrier used for treating toxoplasmosis, has been found to alleviate the symptoms of schizophrenia.[18]


Well I'll be damned. That's interesting.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Most people get toxoplasmosis from eating meat, not from cats. 

To get it from your cat you'd have to touch your cat's poop and then without washing your hands, eat something or put your hand in your mouth. And not all cats have it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Genuinely surprised no one has mentioned Feminism yet :teeth ...


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*SHHHH dont say the "F" word...*

:um



Persephone The Dread said:


>


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Judges a persons character based on their hobbies and interests.


Guilty.



Persephone The Dread said:


>


There's always someone who needs to bring up the "F word." :roll


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Most people get toxoplasmosis from eating meat, not from cats.
> 
> To get it from your cat you'd have to touch your cat's poop and then without washing your hands, eat something or put your hand in your mouth. And not all cats have it.


Cats lick their own asses. Then they lick their fur. You touch the fur.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I can find good in all women.............


EDIT: Except skankers


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Spungo said:


> Cats lick their own asses. Then they lick their fur. You touch the fur.


Everything I've read said you have to touch their turds to get it and only if the turds have been sitting in the litter box for over a day. It takes a while before the toxoplasmosis eggs are ready for transmission. Nothing about touching their fur.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Likes the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Genuinely surprised no one has mentioned Feminism yet :teeth ...





Omgblood said:


> Are most of these preferences or are these traits; signs or tells of underlying issues, averting danger or things that might become potential issues later on?


A Red Flag is not a Preference:

Red Flag:
Painted on face
More than 1 tattoo
Puts out on the first date
Gets mad if I hold the door
Calls herself a "Feminist"
Lots of Ex-Boyfriends
Lots of past sexual partners
Talks on her phone all the time
Likes to party
High ratio of guy to girl friends
Drinks too much
Criminal record
Doesn't listen to any of my suggestions
Baby crazy
Bisexual
Makes big deal about little stuff like leaving toilet seat up.
Upset if I watch porn
Careless
Finds silent moments awkward

Preference:
Conservative political views
Bad teeth
High maintenance
Overweight
Noticeable facial hairs
Shallowness
Low sex drive
Has kids
Smokes
Nags too much/bossy
No drivers license
Abusive, violent
Manipulative
Bad breath
Messy
Refuses to shave
Unintelligent
Over 5'10 or 140 pounds
Under 5'2
Religious
Jingoistic
Irrational
Authoritarian


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


It's the clear elephant in the room - given that it's found it's way into a lot of threads on this forum at the moment :b

*For the record I would be ok with dating a Feminist, providing she could respect my opinion and not try to change my views on certain topics.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

arnie said:


> A Red Flag is not a Preference:


A red flag is a warning sign for future problems in the relationship. From there, it's subjective based on whoever's answering the question.

Warning signs for deviance (namely criminal behaviour) are exactly that - they objectively indicate that she's deviant. That isn't a hangup for everyone, though, so those warning signs are subjective when it comes to relationships and compatibility.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*Thank you*



arnie said:


> A Red Flag is not a Preference:
> 
> Red Flag:
> Painted on face
> ...


:clap:clap:clap:clap
:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

All joking aside (didn't realise that Feminist joke would blow up)


- criminal record
- debt problems 
- watches a lot of reality television
- sleeps around a lot
- likes to gossip 
- no sense of humour


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> All joking aside (didn't realise that Feminist joke would blow up)
> 
> - criminal record
> - debt problems
> ...


Those ones are actually good points!


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> All joking aside (didn't realise that Feminist joke would blow up)
> 
> - criminal record
> - debt problems
> ...


Several of these are signs of brain damage.
-People in prisons have unusually high rates of frontal lobe damage. This makes perfect sense because the frontal lobe suppresses behavior, so people with brain damage are more compulsive and they have short fuses.
-Impulsive or compulsive spending as well as poor planning can be caused by frontal lobe damage.
-I assume everyone who watches Big Brother has some kind of brain damage. There's no other plausible explanation.
-Sleeping around can be caused by frontal lobe damage.
-People with frontal lobe damage have no sense of humor because they cannot detect irony, so people with this kind of brain damage generally like stupid humor like slapstick and fart jokes. Adam Sandler is a billionaire because he caters to people who have severe brain damage which turns out to be a very large market.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontal_lobe_disorder


> Symptoms:
> Cognitive
> Short attention span
> Poor working memory
> ...


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Spungo's got a thing for Frontal Lobes. :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Spungo said:


> Several of these are signs of brain damage.
> -People in prisons have unusually high rates of frontal lobe damage. This makes perfect sense because the frontal lobe suppresses behavior, so people with brain damage are more compulsive and they have short fuses.
> -Impulsive or compulsive spending as well as poor planning can be caused by frontal lobe damage.
> -I assume everyone who watches Big Brother has some kind of brain damage. There's no other plausible explanation.
> ...


I'm betting some of these people have antisocial personality disorder. Some signs include trouble with the law, impulsivity, compulsivity, disregard for others' rights, and lack of empathy. They often appear very charismatic and charming. Example, although to an extreme: Eric Harris from the Columbine shootings.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If she has a penis, that may be a red flag. But that wouldn't deter me.

And I prefer Black Flags.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> If she has a penis, that may be a red flag. But that wouldn't deter me.
> 
> And I prefer Black Flags.


I can understand the appreciation for black flags ,i'm more of a fan pink flags


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

arnie said:


> A Red Flag is not a Preference:
> 
> Red Flag:
> Painted on face
> ...


Well done sir, you've won the thread :b
I agree with almost all of these, although 5'10 sounds like a really nice height :yes


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

red flag;

has gang sign tattoos on face.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

red flag #2;

likes rusty spoons


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Red flag: Women who start each sentence with an exclamatory preface.

Newsflash; It's just not cool!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> And I prefer Black Flags.


Me too.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Milco said:


> Red flag: Women who start each sentence with an exclamatory preface.
> 
> *Newsflash; It's just not cool!*


That would be a great signature, actually.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Milco said:


> Red flag: Women who start each sentence with an exclamatory preface.
> 
> Newsflash; It's just not cool!


I don't geddit  Example please? :b


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't geddit  Example please? :b


Duh! Isn't it obvious?
Like hello! Just watch any US teen TV show.
Fun fact: I'm not being completely serious (though it is kinda annoying, isn't it? :b)


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^That's very the Girl You Wish You Hadn't Started a Conversation With at a Party. Haha.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Argumentative types (the type to get angry and swear in an argument, and wont back down until you apologise even if you were in the right).

Farters (Really puts me off)

Has too many friends so when they're not working they spend 99% of their free time with friends and only a few hours a week with me.

Crude language - Everyone swears sometimes, but I just cant be with a girl that swears constantly in nearly every word. 

Benefit scroungers - on benefits and looking for work is fine, but the type claiming benefits with no intention of working.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

pete24 said:


> Farters (Really puts me off)


:haha Who the hell gets turned on by farts?


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

foe said:


> :haha Who the hell gets turned on by farts?


I think it's funny, too many people get offended by them.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't understand this whole cat obsession either.. It's starting to piss me off.. :|


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

foe said:


> :haha Who the hell gets turned on by farts?


You would be surprised...
:blank


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Trigo said:


> I think it's funny, too many people get offended by them.


Yea I think iv just always been put off women that fart ever since 1 of the ex's took farting a bit too far. Let's say in bed, when not sleeping , she was the worst. Scarred for life.

I always try to cut back on it too in front of a woman. Especially when the relationship is quite early on.

The worst though was when I was dating some girl. New relationship, 1st night she stayed over. We had quite a few drinks in the day. At mine I was trying to hold them in, we fell asleep and in my sleep I farted on her leg so loud that it woke me up :/. Don't think she was impressed and didnt buy my excuse that it was my stomach rumbling


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> You would be surprised...
> :blank


:haha:haha:haha


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Trigo said:


> I think it's funny, too many people get offended by them.


For this reason, I hold mine in all the time in front of everyone, to the point where I get horrible intestinal pain. :blank


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's really funny farting in front of boyfriends. The look of horror on their face is priceless. Men also like to see used tampons up close and personal.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

aw god


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> OK, honestly guys, some of the replies in here are pretty lame. I think we can do better.
> 
> Personally speaking -
> 
> ...


These are all really bad tbh.

Mine are: -

-likes really manly sports like boxing or rugby.
-wants you to wait some stupid amount of time before u sleep together
-got kids and goes on and on about what they get upto all the time
-really into pop music. I don't mind girls who are casually into it but I dated a girl who had Westlife posters everywhere briefly and it made me feel like I was dating a teenage girl
-really moronically into name-brand fashion
-girls who are really into pets and have a cat called Mr Tiggums that they treat like a person


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Lazercarp1 said:


> These are all really bad tbh.


Another one, really?

What _is_ _it _about this topic that people can't wrap their brains around?

"Red flags" are _subjective_. They come down to personal *preferences*.

The only difference between this topic and the typical "_what do you prefer in a partner_" discussion on this forum is that red flags are indicators of _future problems_ (eg. if she wants to be outdoors all the time when you're actually a homebody) rather than put-offs that are immediately apparent (eg. height or weight).


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

pete24 said:


> Yea I think iv just always been put off women that fart ever since 1 of the ex's took farting a bit too far. Let's say in bed, when not sleeping , she was the worst. Scarred for life.
> 
> I always try to cut back on it too in front of a woman. Especially when the relationship is quite early on.
> 
> The worst though was when I was dating some girl. New relationship, 1st night she stayed over. We had quite a few drinks in the day. At mine I was trying to hold them in, we fell asleep and in my sleep I farted on her leg so loud that it woke me up :/. Don't think she was impressed and didnt buy my excuse that it was my stomach rumbling


Lol. I think many guys don't like the idea that women fart and poop and would rather they never did. Doesn't fit in with a nice face.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

foe said:


> :haha Who the hell gets turned on by farts?


It's a sign of true love. One of them farts and they both stick their heads under the blanket to smell it and start laughing together.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Milco said:


> Duh! Isn't it obvious?
> Like hello! Just watch any US teen TV show.
> Fun fact: I'm not being completely serious (though it is kinda annoying, isn't it? :b)


Oh now I see what you did there :lol



Raeden said:


>


10/10 Link broke :doh


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

If she is a lesbian? I don't know, these lists are quite useless since I bet you won't take them with you everywhere you go


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Another one, really?
> 
> What _is_ _it _about this topic that people can't wrap their brains around?
> 
> ...


I meant really bad as in I agree with them because they're really bad qualities in women. Sorry I could have probably expressed that better!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> I think we're better than this guys


Evidently not... :blank

I'm a very picky individual myself, yet I doubt any good will come from me stating my so called red flags here, quite often a girl can surprise me, granted she takes the effort, which most never do, they just assume I'm stuck up and don't want to talk to them, when in actuality I'm shy around ALL girls, yes even the ones with low self-esteem/issues. I can only be easygoing online, what good is that? I know not.


----------

